#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Modem sagemcom oi velox

## wellingtoncunhatere

Tenho uma Internet de 10MB 
Ping bom 
Upload péssimo apenas 50 ...
Não passa disso. .
Não consigo jogar on-line 
Tem como melhorar isso ?

Enviado via SM-J200BT usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

A Oi está falida... Está capando e fazendo shapping de todas as conexões. Isso quando não configura os clientes de 10Mb como 8Mb no DSlan (80%). Se você for de uma cidade do interior ou que só tenha a Oi, reza amigo. Porque aOi entope os DsLans com mais usuários que banda e não adianta reclamar que eles simplesmente ignoram. Já fiz instalação em cada de cliente que tinha reclamação na Anatel há mais de 1 ano, processo e nada... Quando ativei um POP na cidade passei dias instalando pra cliente da Oi.... E meu plano de 2Mb dava surra nos ADSL 10Mb da Oi.

Pra resolver teu problema contrate uma empresa séria.

----------


## wellingtoncunhatere

Realmente a oi é muito complicada !
Tanto no serviço 
Quanto na infraestrutura e atendimento. 
Onde eu moro ainda não chegou fibra ótica. 
Vou cancelar e contratar outra .

Enviado via SM-J200BT usando UnderLinux App

----------

